# **My Trip To Europe!**



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hiiiii ladies! I just got back from Europe on Saturday so I had to get over my jet lag, but now I hope I can get back to posting FOTDS and stuff! Here's some of my pics from my trip! Hope you like em!

PS Mods if these are too large or too many, please fix them, I see the rules have changed regarding pic size? 

Annecy, France (where I lived and spent most of my time)






The beach in Annecy...





And the town...





My friend Carla and I...





My roomie and I, she's sunburnt hehe, out to eat on our last day in Annecy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








Paris, France <3





The gardens...





Me on top of the Eiffel Tower!















The Sephora in Paris! It had a MAC stand inside of it!





Notre Dame










Roma!















Munich!










Barcelona!





Close up of the amazing Cathedral there!





I cannot pick a favorite place! I loved them all! I can't wait to go back!


----------



## Juneplum (Aug 3, 2006)

*WELCOME BACK ASHLEY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *














  looks like u had a GREAT time!!! great pics pretty girl!


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Aug 3, 2006)

wow Ashley looked like u had so much fun!!!!


----------



## danabanayna (Aug 3, 2006)

Awesome Pics!


----------



## professionaltart (Aug 3, 2006)

i love France! didnt u have an awesome time!

i wanna go back now!


----------



## User34 (Aug 3, 2006)

wow great pics! I would really love to take a trip like that sometime =) 
Lucky Girl!!! =)


----------



## Bianca (Aug 3, 2006)

Welcome back!!!!!!!!


----------



## Shanti (Aug 4, 2006)

Those pics are gorgeous. I wish I could be going to Europe in the summer instead of like, March. So jealous. I'm just wondering if Annece is sinking. =[


----------



## Indigowaters (Aug 4, 2006)

Ok, now I have to go. You took some awesome pictures!


----------



## caffn8me (Aug 5, 2006)

Looks like you had an amazing time and great weather too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I'm really pleased for you!  When's the next trip?


----------



## ExquisiteImages (Aug 5, 2006)

Glad you had a great time! Those places are so beautiful. Great pictures by the way!


----------



## Shavwi (Aug 5, 2006)

That all looks amazing! I am SO jealous right now!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome back! you took great pictures!
isn't Paris just something else!! this summer was way tooo


----------



## ilovexnerdsx (Aug 6, 2006)

ooooh wowowowow thats so awesome! i want to go to europe so bad


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks ladies! The weather was mostly beautiful, but SO hot! I live in Michigan and although it's been really hot this summer, it is no usually so hot here so I was *boiling!* I think it got up to 105 degrees in Annecy right before I left. Apparently this is not typical for France though? Italy was just as hot as well.


----------



## Esperanza (Aug 6, 2006)

Yeah, I second what you said! It's been the hottest summer of all, we reached 38° degrees in Paris... I was roasting everyday in my appartment, I thought it will never end but finally, we have 25° since last week


----------



## Sanne (Aug 6, 2006)

welcome back!!! OMg I wanna go to barcalona now!!! is there a sephora too??


----------



## kittenluvsmac (Aug 6, 2006)

Thanks for sharing your beautiful pics! Looks like you had an amazing time. I hope to return to Europe next year


----------



## angelica (Aug 6, 2006)

Awesome pictures!!  I bet you didnt even want to come back, how long were you there??


----------



## MarieLisa_Smile (Aug 7, 2006)

OMG! The pictures are amazing... Look like you had a fun time there... I want to go there one day hehe...still dreaming


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sanne* 
_welcome back!!! OMg I wanna go to barcalona now!!! is there a sephora too??_

 
There is indeed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 It's pretty big too. It's got two floors!


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 7, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *angelica* 
_Awesome pictures!!  I bet you didnt even want to come back, how long were you there??_

 
Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I was there for two months! I was really sad to leave, but I missed my family and boyfriend alot. If they could come with me next time, I'd be all set


----------



## maclay (Aug 8, 2006)

So jealous!


----------



## Scintilla (Aug 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_I think it got up to 105 degrees in Annecy right before I left. Apparently this is not typical for France though? Italy was just as hot as well._

 
This was an unusual summer in whole Europe, I think. In Finland we had the hottest and driest summer for 100 years! And this far north we're sure not complaining 8)

Awesome pics, Annecy seems like a beautiful place!


----------



## mzcelaneous (Aug 18, 2006)

Awesome 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




! Looked like you had a ton of fun.


----------



## MAC_Whore (Aug 19, 2006)

Those pics are great!  It looks like you had a blast.  What a cool experience.  

Those pics made me miss europe so much.  I saved the pic of the canal in Annecy to my computer!  It looks like a postcard.  I showed the pics to my DH and now we are talking about taking jobs overseas again.  We did that once before for about 4 years and had a blast.  

Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Aug 23, 2006)

Love the pics!!!grrr you went to rome......happen to see any cute italian  guys......maybe the italian national soccer team  ones>?!!!lol


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 27, 2006)

Thanks ladies! I'm glad you all liked the pics!

QUOTE=maxipoodle1]Love the pics!!!grrr you went to rome......happen to see any cute italian  guys......maybe the italian national soccer team  ones>?!!!lol[/quote]

Hehe, I saw lots of cute italian guys! No soccer team ones though lol!


----------



## jolener (Aug 27, 2006)

welcome back 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  awesome pics


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Aug 29, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SugarAsh182* 
_Thanks ladies! I'm glad you all liked the pics!

QUOTE=maxipoodle1]Love the pics!!!grrr you went to rome......happen to see any cute italian  guys......maybe the italian national soccer team  ones>?!!!lol_

 
Hehe, I saw lots of cute italian guys! No soccer team ones though lol![/quote]



AWWW your soo lucky!!!I sooooo think that italian guys are so cute-sy!!!!


----------



## parker9 (Aug 29, 2006)

The photos are great! LOVED them. Also LOVE LOVE LOVE your hair. It's so shiny and adore the colour. Is it natural? I am a blonde myself and if you have a colour in it, what brand etc?


----------



## gateauauxfraise (Aug 29, 2006)

how wonderful!! Thanks for posting these pictures.. I long to go to Europe but I know I won't be able to, not for another 5 years or so.. your pictures soothes my "vacation-sickness"


----------



## SugarAsh182 (Aug 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *parker9* 
_The photos are great! LOVED them. Also LOVE LOVE LOVE your hair. It's so shiny and adore the colour. Is it natural? I am a blonde myself and if you have a colour in it, what brand etc? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Thank you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It is not naturally that blonde... my natural hair color is like a dirty ashy blonde or a light brown. I get it foiled at a salon, so it's just bleach I think! I try to keep it healthy, and while I was there for two months I used no heating products whatsoever! I think that helps keep it healthy and shiny.


----------



## macface (Dec 16, 2006)

that sephora store look huge.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 26, 2006)

>.< i wanna go~ 
bring me with u next time~ lol~ 

nice pix!


----------



## Raerae (Dec 26, 2006)

Heh looks almost exactly like my Euro Trip back when I was 18...

France, Spain, Italy, and Greece hehe...

Fun times!


----------



## amoona (Dec 26, 2006)

Man you ladies who live in Europe don't know how lucky you are! hehe it's soooo beautiful I'm dieing to go to Italy and Greece ... Specktra fieldtrip anyone?! 

I've been to Germany but I hated it ... I went exactly one year ago today and it was freezing and snowing haha. I'm a California girl and that didn't work for me, I didn't leave the airport and we had a ridiclously long 14 hour lay over.

Edit: Hey that cave in Spain was on ANTM haha they did their runway there.


----------

